# Retail Price for Bee-O-Pac Comb Honey??



## BDJ (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of honey comb in my freezer. They are the honey comb sections from the Bee-O-Pac comb honey system. I feed out the ones that are not completely sealed and plan to only sell the perfect ones. I have no idea what to charge. I have been selling 1lb jars of pure honey to friends for $5/lb. How do you price comb honey?? I will be selling it at a local farmer's market. 

Thanks,
BDJ


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

did you have good luck using Bee O Pack system I did not?:scratch:


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was selling mine for $4.00


----------



## BDJ (Sep 27, 2009)

$4 sounds fair. It took some work to get the comb honey. 

At the end of the first year the supper was about 1/2 full. This was during a busy time when our family was relocating. So although not good hive management, I left it on over the winter and into the following spring and summer. 

When I finally got around to working with my bees again they had completely filled most of the sections. I would have expected it to be darkened or stained but it isn't. I really like the comb honey and it is fun to have and share. I haven't decided if I want to try it again. 

I have heard that it works better to spray the plastic with sugar syrup when introducing it. I didn't try that.


----------

